# ترنيمة "فى يوم من الايام شفت تلات رهبان" للشماس بولس ملاك



## ginajoojoo (3 نوفمبر 2007)

ترنيمة فى يوم من الايام وفى اجمل الاحلام شفت تلات رهبان
من شريط بستان القديسين - للشماس بولس ملاك 
لتحميل الترنيمة




*وده الشريط كامل لكل اللى طلبوه
شريط بستان القديسين - للشماس بولس ملاك *
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## vena21 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة "فى يوم من الايام شفت تلات رهبان" للشماس بولس ملاك*

:new8: الترنيمه جميله قوى لو ممكن باقى الشريط


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة "فى يوم من الايام شفت تلات رهبان" للشماس بولس ملاك*



vena21 قال:


> :new8: الترنيمه جميله قوى لو ممكن باقى الشريط



ميرسى لمرورك يا فينا
وده الشريط كله 
شريط بستان القديسين - للشماس بولس ملاك​​


----------



## ramezmikhael (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة "فى يوم من الايام شفت تلات رهبان" للشماس بولس ملاك*

Gena it is very nice and i like them and bravo that u make all the tracks mp3so easy to listen to them but why u  didnt name the tracks in the main tape so the members can know the  names  of the hymns . any way thank you very much and God bless


----------



## vena21 (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة "فى يوم من الايام شفت تلات رهبان" للشماس بولس ملاك*

thank you GINAAAAAAAAAAAAAA:fun_lol:


----------



## rammrommm (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة "فى يوم من الايام شفت تلات رهبان" للشماس بولس ملاك*

*thanks A Lot​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة "فى يوم من الايام شفت تلات رهبان" للشماس بولس ملاك*

شكرآ يا جينا

جارى التحميل يا فندم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة "فى يوم من الايام شفت تلات رهبان" للشماس بولس ملاك*

جميلة قوى يا جينا الترنيمة

فين باقى الشريط 

شكلة كلة حلو زى الترنيمة دى


----------



## looris (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة "فى يوم من الايام شفت تلات رهبان" للشماس بولس ملاك*

:smile02  a;vh شكرا على الترنيمة الجميلة جدا جد ا :ura1:


----------



## looris (27 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة "فى يوم من الايام شفت تلات رهبان" للشماس بولس ملاك*

:smile02  شكرا على الترنيمة الجميلة جدا جد ا :ura1::ura1::ura1:


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة "فى يوم من الايام شفت تلات رهبان" للشماس بولس ملاك*



ramezmikhael قال:


> Gena it is very nice and i like them and bravo that u make all the tracks mp3so easy to listen to them but why u  didnt name the tracks in the main tape so the members can know the  names  of the hymns . any way thank you very much and God bless



ميرسى يارامز على مداخلتك وتشجيعك الجميل..وباذن ربنا جارى اعاده تسمية الترانيم​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة "فى يوم من الايام شفت تلات رهبان" للشماس بولس ملاك*



vena21 قال:


> thank you GINAAAAAAAAAAAAAA:fun_lol:



العفووووووووووو يا قمر​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة "فى يوم من الايام شفت تلات رهبان" للشماس بولس ملاك*



rammrommm قال:


> *thanks A Lot​*



العفووو وميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة "فى يوم من الايام شفت تلات رهبان" للشماس بولس ملاك*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> جميلة قوى يا جينا الترنيمة
> 
> فين باقى الشريط
> 
> شكلة كلة حلو زى الترنيمة دى



انا عدلت راس الموضوع وحطيت فيه لينك الشريط ..اى خدمة ياباشا
وميرسى على مرورك الجميل يا قمر​


----------



## ginajoojoo (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترنيمة "فى يوم من الايام شفت تلات رهبان" للشماس بولس ملاك*



looris قال:


> :smile02  a;vh شكرا على الترنيمة الجميلة جدا جد ا :ura1:



العفوووو يا لوريس..وميرسى على مرورك يا جميل​


----------



## Coptic Prince (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة "فى يوم من الايام شفت تلات رهبان" للشماس بولس ملاك*

شكرا ليك الترنيمة دي انا كنت دايما بفتش عليها


----------



## ginajoojoo (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة "فى يوم من الايام شفت تلات رهبان" للشماس بولس ملاك*

العفو يا Coptic Prince
نشكر ربنا انك لاقيتها​


----------



## shenouty (13 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ترنيمة "فى يوم من الايام شفت تلات رهبان" للشماس بولس ملاك*

الرب يعوض تعب وفرة محبتكم فى تعضيضكم للضعفاء ويجعلكم سبب بركة لجزب كثيرين للكنيسة سواء من القريب أو من البعيد .. وأن يساعدكم فى خلاص نفوسكم دائماً


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

ترنيمة حلوة


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ترنيمة رائعة جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## zapata (17 يناير 2009)

مررررررررسى جدآ


----------



## SALVATION (17 يناير 2009)

_ميرسى كتييييييييييييير
يسوع يبارك عملك​_


----------



## كيرلس جاد (15 أبريل 2009)

شكرا علي الترنيمه


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2009)

ميررسى على الترنيمه يا جينا 

جارى التحميل ..........

  ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## tonylovejesus (16 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى خالص


----------



## kalimooo (16 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أبريل 2009)

ثانكس كتييييييييييييييييييير يا ginajoojoo​


----------



## mena601 (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على الترنيمة الجميلة جدا جد ا


----------



## rere meky (4 أكتوبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد
ميرسى على الترنيمه 
ربنا يعوض تعبك  خير
 ام ماكاريوس ايه القمر دة
:8_5_15::15_3_36[1]::16_14_21:


----------



## rere meky (6 ديسمبر 2009)

سلام ونعمة رب المجد
كل سنه وانتم طيبين
ميرسى اوى على الترنيمه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## katty1985 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

الترانيم حلوة بس ازاى احملها على الجهاز عندى مش عارفة وشكرا على تعبك


----------

